# Entry-Level Zero Turn



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

I am wanting to purchase a zero turn mower this spring however am undecided on which make/model. What specs or features are important to all you zero turn owners out there? Keep in mind I am only considering entry-level residential grade. Are there any performance differences besides brand at this price point? Below are some I am deciding between.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Cub-Cadet-Ultima-ZT1-42-in-22-HP-Kohler-KT7000-Series-V-Twin-Gas-Engine-Zero-Turn-Mower-with-Lap-Bar-Control-ULTIMA-ZT1-42/307458392

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Toro-42-in-22-5-HP-TimeCutter-Commercial-V-Twin-Gas-Dual-Hydrostatic-Zero-Turn-Riding-Mower-with-Smart-Speed-75742/310836498

https://www.homedepot.com/p/John-Deere-Z345M-42-in-22-HP-Dual-Hydrostatic-Gas-Zero-Turn-Riding-Mower-BG20939/300200247


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Imo not really a difference between any of these. They all use ezt hydro gear transmission and entry level motors. Me, I just have a problem spending that kind of money at a big box store. I would go to a dealer that sells bad boy or gravely and you can find something there for 2800$


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Looks like pretty much the same. Cubcadet has that new design for the frame and USA motor. Toro and John Deere likely have Self-branded China-made motors if that kind of thing matters to you.

Cub cadet has bigger tires which is kind of nice to reduce compaction a bit.

Do you ever plan on getting a bagger? Zero turn baggers can be really expensive so maybe see if there is a big difference in the price of baggers between them.

I have a 2007 Toro 42" Time saver and it has been great. (Has a low end Kohler motor, I think the cub cadet you showed has a better version).

I had a cub cadet rider and it was really nice too.

Either way, just make sure to keep your engine oil topped off and check it regularly.

Twin cylinder would be a feature I want (current single cylinder) because they run smoother. Looks like all of your choices are twins so that the only "feature" I can think of.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Take a peek at the simplicity line, very comfortable seat and fairly well built for a reasonable price


----------



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

Thanks guys. I'll have to take a look at the bagger options as well as the Simplicity line. I haven't heard much about them.


----------



## Tinsmith292 (Oct 2, 2018)

Simplicity ie a great zero turn. Had a cub cadet too, never again


----------



## alt-brian (Sep 14, 2018)

I was in the same boat two years ago. I knew I wanted a smaller zero turn and I narrowed it down to Cub Cadet and Toro also. (Price and ease of service mostly)
(John Deere was disproportionately higher priced without justification, IMO)
I ended up going with the Toro 42" and I love it.
TimeCutter SS 4225 74726
I think I would have loved going to a zero turn from either manufacturer.
The deciding factor was the Toro seat was more comfortable with a higher back.

It will take a little getting used to, especially making turns properly without tearing up the lawn, but you will love it in the end.


----------



## jayteebee (Mar 26, 2019)

Great timing for this post! I'm also looking for a Zero Turn and have narrowed it down to 2.

The new 2020 Toro Timecutter with fabricated deck or a Gravely ZT XL with the fabricated deck. I noticed that Toro went cheap on their hydros, but I know it's a "trusted brand". It seems to me that Gravely is more in line with the standards of a commercial mower and I see more and more of them around. I'm also intrigued by the Kawasaki engine on the Gravely vs Toros' "vtwin engine".

I'm lucky to have 2 dealers close to my house and 1 sells Toro and the other sells Gravely. Another reason I'm leaning towards the two.

Sorry to jack the thread but would appreciate any input!


----------



## truck3rcl0ck (Aug 8, 2019)

I am a fan of my Hustler 42" Raptor. Welded deck is better than stamped and I have cut all kinds of stuff with this thing over the past 4 years and never had an issue. Also their warranty is 3 years, not a limit on hours so run it as much as you want for those 3 years. Lowe's sells Hustlers as well, but I would find a local dealer close to you.


----------

